# Lenhart Release - New back tension release on the market



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*PM Sent*

PM Sent...


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I've had one of Stan's releases for a few months, but just recently started shooting it. I wanted to wait until all my shoots were over before I changed my set up. It feels great in your hand(I use medium 2 finger), and it's as smooth as any BT release you'll shoot. The micro adjust is great for setting it up, and fine tuning to get that crisp clean shot. A great release from a great guy.


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

**

Great guy with a great product. Stan puts alot of time into his work always asking alot of peoples opinions and what he has to do to make it better! Great guy too! I just picked one up last month and can't wait to try it out! I do beleive his release has made it to the podium in the pro-class twice at some big shoots and a few other big accomplishments!!

Patrick Sinal


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

I purchased 1 of Stan's releases the morning of our 1st day of the PA State Animal Round and shot really well with the release. I finished 2nd overall in the shoot shooting perfect 560 scores on the animal round both days (first time I have cleaned the animal round in state competition) just lost out on X count, which to me no biggy i was extremely happy with how i shot considering i just purchased the release like i said about an 1/2 hour before we went out to the course for official score.

Needless to say I have purchased an additional 2nd release as a backup in case i do something stupid and lose the first one. 

To say what is different at least to me about the Lenhart release vs other back tension releases out on the market is I just like the way the machine work is done on the release handle itself its a thicker handle but the fingers are contoured very well, it just feels like a part of your hand when you hold it. (don't know how to write this out, but needless to say i just like the contour of the design in my hand.)


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Lancaster Archery has them in stock $120.00. I can also handle payments through my paypal account or money order. Thanks again for all the interest!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

A very interesting body style on the large size.

Now i would think. The medium size body .If designed like the large body. Would be my choice of design for a medium release.

Also i might add the release head resembles another release i know of. [ Later


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Unk Bond said:


> A very interesting body style on the large size.
> 
> Now i would think. The medium size body .If designed like the large body. Would be my choice of design for a medium release.
> 
> Also i might add the release head resembles another release i know of. [ Later


Large, medium and small refer to the index finger hole. All come in 2, 3, or 4 finger styles. Thanks again for all the interest.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again to all!


----------



## Master Yoda (Feb 18, 2008)

I've known Stan for a some years now. He's a great guy and makes a great product. I really like the micro adjust and they have a similar feel to a Scott Long horn. Great release for a great price.


----------



## 600 60X (Mar 8, 2004)

hey guys sorry I've been out of it for a little bit but I'm slowly getting back in the shooting end of things. I ran some R and D on the prototypes for stan and after some back and fourth on design issues I'm extreemly excited to see the real thing hit the stores!!!

I've now hung up old faithfull and have been shooting the new blue 3 finger for awhile now. I must say that I love it! I have always said that stan lenhart has the best designed micro adjust backtention release out there and if you guys give it a try i'm sure you won't be disappointed!

I'm headed to the Iowa Pro-Am this weekend and I will be shooting my 3 finger Lenhart relese and Vantage Pro Hoyt bow.

Jason Carbaugh


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Why didn't you tell me you were going to Iowa. I would have gone along. I was scheduled off for it, but cancelled cause I didn't think anyone nearby was going, except for Shane and Jesse.


----------



## 600 60X (Mar 8, 2004)

well a-pap I'm killing 2 birds with one stone I'm also going to stop off in ILL on my way back for a winter bowhunting trip thats why I'm going by myself this time! I'm trying to stop outside of Clombus Ohio on my way out and stop on my way back at Washington Pa to have a few wings and beers with some old PSAA friends!!!! I figured with all that down time you would not have wanted to tag along!!!! 

Did you try stans release I'm having really good results and hearing good things from guys that are shooting it?


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Drive safe Jason and shoot straight! Look Jason up at the Iowa Pro Am, he'll gladly show you the release he's shooting! 

BTW....thanks again for the invite sorry I couldn't tag along bud.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

has he got anything in Brass?


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Bees said:


> has he got anything in Brass?


Sorry nothing in Brass at the moment. BUT the anodizing on the Lenharts have a stickier feel than most I've seen. 

Thanks again to all!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Bringing this back to the top! PM's have been answered. Thanks again to all!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Back up to the top!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Back to the top. Thanks again for all the interest!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Is there a AT price ?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
In the first pic. I notice 2 holes .one in the bottom and one just under the hinge cam.
Does it take 2 to lock the cam. Maybe you could explain the reason for 2 holes.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

cenochs said:


> Is there a AT price ?


Stan and I are going to be running a special AT price shortly. Stay tuned!



> Hello
> In the first pic. I notice 2 holes .one in the bottom and one just under the hinge cam.
> Does it take 2 to lock the cam. Maybe you could explain the reason for 2 holes.


One is a micro adjust screw for the moon and the other locks the moon in place. Both in lock the cam in place when tightened. It's a great set up. 

Thanks again to all!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Geo1der said:


> Stan and I are going to be running a special AT price shortly. Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> One is a micro adjust screw for the moon and the other locks the moon in place. Both in lock the cam in place when tightened. It's a great set up.
> ...


*******************

Hello and thanks.
I do like hearing it has a micro adjustment on the 1/2 moon cam. And a interesting way,to accomplish it.  I guess the other two. Has it as well.?


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Unk Bond said:


> *******************
> 
> Hello and thanks.
> I do like hearing it has a micro adjustment on the 1/2 moon cam. And a interesting way,to accomplish it.  I guess the other two. Has it as well.?


Every Lenhart release has the micro adjustment for the moon cam.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

*AT Special Price!*

*For a limited time we are going to offer these to Archery Talk Members for $100.00 shipped to your door.

Paypal to [email protected] or money order accepted. Please contact me for info or questions.

4, 3, or 2 finger style models

small 13/16", medium 7/8" or large 1" index finger hole models

Please make a note with the finger style, size you would like and your AT member name with the payment.






*


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump 


Geo1der said:


> *For a limited time we are going to offer these to Archery Talk Members for $100.00 shipped to your door.
> 
> Paypal to [email protected] or money order accepted. Please contact me for info or questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Just received a clarification on the colors. All Large models are RED and medium/small are BLUE. Thanks again to all!!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again for all the interest!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Dose these releases come with a thumb peg or nob. If so, what do they look like. [ Thanks


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Dose these releases come with a thumb peg or nob. If so, what do they look like. [ Thanks


Yes, they do and I will try to remember to get pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Geo1der said:


> Yes, they do and I will try to remember to get pics up tomorrow.


Hello And thanks.

While on the subject of a picture. A picture of the release faceing us. Where as .We can view that hook. [ Thanks.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

How's this


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Back to the top.......:wink:


----------



## fisher (Jan 17, 2008)

*been shooting*

a 3 finger made by stan for about a year,smoothest and most comfortable release that ever got put in my hand,check them out guy,awsome release,if you ever get the chance to talk to stan,hes a great person!


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*yea*



fisher said:


> a 3 finger made by stan for about a year,smoothest and most comfortable release that ever got put in my hand,check them out guy,awsome release,if you ever get the chance to talk to stan,hes a great person!


i am repin for him, and just got my samples and they are an awesome release.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

back to the top!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again for all the interest!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bumping this back to the top!


----------



## weller (Dec 24, 2006)

I have been shoot the three finger for about 5 years. Over the years I tried a lot of other releases, but went back to the Lenhart. Anyone who is serious about shooting should try one of these, you will not be disapointed.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

weller said:


> I have been shoot the three finger for about 5 years. Over the years I tried a lot of other releases, but went back to the Lenhart. Anyone who is serious about shooting should try one of these, you will not be disapointed.


Thanks and shoot straight!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again for all the interest!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Snowed in at PA! Ready to answer any questions. Feel free to PM me or email to [email protected] Remember the $100 AT special is going on now!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

All PM's answered!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again for all the interest!!


----------



## 600 60X (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey guys I know George is getting alot of intrest in the releases and thats great!!! Stan Leinhart Releases a very small business, but he might have the best and smoothest backtention release on the market. Just give them a try and i just know you won't be dissapointed 

I can tell you I really love this new release this release is the first backtention release that I feel real comfortable shooting a d-loop off of. For many years i've shot the old way with the rope on the string. Mainly because I felt that the release wasn't as consistant.

Jason Carbaugh


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

:hello2::shade::hello2:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok, for anyone that is interested in checking these out, I know 3 of us that will be in Vegas with them. Jason Carbaugh will be shooting Championship Coumpound, Jon Wiebly will be shooting compound flights, and myself will be shooting bowhunter flights. I have a medium 2 finger, Jon, I believe has a L 2 finger, and I'm not sure what JC is shooting, but it's a 2 finger(probably a L). Anyone that wants to shoot them or adjust them, mine will be availbale for that. If you want to check them out, and your heading to Vegas, PM me, and we'll work something out. Thanks, Bob


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

archerpap said:


> Ok, for anyone that is interested in checking these out, I know 3 of us that will be in Vegas with them. Jason Carbaugh will be shooting Championship Coumpound, Jon Wiebly will be shooting compound flights, and myself will be shooting bowhunter flights. I have a medium 2 finger, Jon, I believe has a L 2 finger, and I'm not sure what JC is shooting, but it's a 2 finger(probably a L). Anyone that wants to shoot them or adjust them, mine will be availbale for that. If you want to check them out, and your heading to Vegas, PM me, and we'll work something out. Thanks, Bob


Thanks Bob,
Jason shoots the medium 3 finger. He will have a bunch of releases with him at Vegas.


----------



## 600 60X (Mar 8, 2004)

yeah bob i will have about 2 of everything he makes there so if you have any questions see any of us and we can get them for you to try


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a box of releases here ready to ship. $100.00 shipped to your door. PM me or email [email protected]. Thanks again to all!!


----------



## weller (Dec 24, 2006)

:first::


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Keep those PM's coming. Jason Carbaugh shot today with the Lenhart Release in Vegas. Day 1 is complete with a 300 24x's. He's saving the best for the last day in the shoot off.


Geo1der said:


> *For a limited time we are going to offer these to Archery Talk Members for $100.00 shipped to your door.
> 
> Paypal to [email protected] or money order accepted. Please contact me for info or questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

More clicker cams coming this week!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Still have a couple left for the $100 special!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Bump :teeth:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

3 - 3fingers going out the door today....thanks!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

*For a limited time we are going to offer these to Archery Talk Members for $100.00 shipped to your door.

Paypal to [email protected] or money order accepted. Please contact me for info or questions.

4, 3, or 2 finger style models

small 13/16", medium 7/8" or large 1" index finger hole models

Please make a note with the finger style, size you would like and your AT member name with the payment.






*


----------



## Dallasfuhrman (Jan 6, 2010)

these are an awesome realese great for micro adjustabilty:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Look for Stan at Indoors Nat's this weekend. He'll be able to help you out and answer any questions you may have.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Let's give Stan another bump. Picked another one up off him this past weekend(Saturday morning), made one adjustment to it, went out and shot a 276 on the hunter round(even set my sight wrong on 1). Head was up my butt for the field round. A few more guys have been shooting these, and having great success with them. Jason's been pounding everything with his!! Give them a try. Great releases at a great price. PM Geo1der for more info.


----------



## 600 60X (Mar 8, 2004)

Apap its been working very good as of late! Every pro that I get to try the release loves it, but there all under long term contract with other release company's and Stan won't pay them to shoot it!!! This backtention release is the smoothest backtention on the market bar none and its micro adjustable too!!! Currently there are a few pros playing with them and i hear roumer that there might be one out in Yankton this weekend this guy shot a phenomenal score in practice with it this past weekend!!!

Jason Carbaugh


----------

